# CAR HANDLEING WITH WISHBONE



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

Im building a impala and im considering the wishbone.But I have heard that the car sways back and forth and is more unstable with the wishbone and I have heard that its really stable.So im looking for input from someone that has a chevy with a wishbone and drives their car on the regular,,highway or streets ....Please weigh in on this one


----------



## str8 klwnn (Aug 28, 2011)

I HAVE THE WISHBONE ON MY IMPALA IT HANDLES FINE I DRIVE ON THE STREET AND ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

we build em and drive on them here and have plenty of customers who drive on our wishbnes. i havent heard one instance 
where it was sloppy or swayed. of course im sure anything could right like shit not installed correctly


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

Good looking out on the info,,im trying to pick between the wishbone or making a 4 link,any other info,advice or tips are welcome.
(im putting 12's in the ass),
also what affect if any does the wishbone have on hoppin and 3 wheeling??


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

allwest said:


> Good looking out on the info,,im trying to pick between the wishbone or making a 4 link,any other info,advice or tips are welcome.
> (im putting 12's in the ass),
> also what affect if any does the wishbone have on hoppin and 3 wheeling??


The wishbone will help your 3 wheel and not affect hopping at all in a negative way. a 4 link will always be more stable but with limitations on pinion angle. with 12's in the ass it could go either way but if you ever go bigger you might regret the 4 link. and with a wishbone you can go as high as you want because its pulling straight instead of out at the angle of the top 2 links. As far as the sway problem. some people like to build these sloppy slip wishbones and they have a lot of play because its a tube inside another. Get a good one and you will be more than happy.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

allwest said:


> Good looking out on the info,,im trying to pick between the wishbone or making a 4 link,any other info,advice or tips are welcome.
> (im putting 12's in the ass),
> also what affect if any does the wishbone have on hoppin and 3 wheeling??


:roflmao::twak:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i got one on my 64 with 14's in the rear and 8 batteries in the trunk and my car sways like crazy. i know mine is installed right and built right .


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

lo68impala said:


> i got one on my 64 with 14's in the rear and 8 batteries in the trunk and my car sways like crazy. i know mine is installed right and built right .


thats what im afraid of ,,, how was it set up before the wishbone and was that better,,do you have any pics of your rearend??


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

john at ryderz makes a bad ass y bone that wont let your car sway and still gives you a high lock up and not sway.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

maybe its me but what is swaying to folks cuz. i have a 63 with a wishbone and 12"s on a half stack.it if not full locked up like 1/2 way to 3/4 just sitting still and pushing on the side as for driving it is more then a wishbone problem. as for my car when it does that i know that there is something wrong in the front end tie rods ball-joints exec.. again not real sure what you mean by swaying


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u think an impala on 13x7s with tires that belong on a toyota tercel, about 800 extra pounds in the trunk plus another 1000 extra pounds worth of racks and reinforcement isnt going to sway when u do 65mph and try to change lanes, then you have never drove a lifted impala. i didnt notice any difference in handling from panhard bar vs wishbone. u will get a better lock up and lay out if it is installed correctly though.


----------



## yaboirimp (Sep 5, 2008)

i have a 4link in mine. from my experience with all the lowriders i have had. normally it will sway when locked up to high. find the balance in weight to correct ur problem. my impala rides fine til it is raised to high. wether wishbone or 4link. we all have moving suspension. either way, if we are daily, we are going to affect our cars performance over time.


----------



## allwest (Sep 28, 2011)

84ImpalaFinishaDream said:


> maybe its me but what is swaying to folks cuz. i have a 63 with a wishbone and 12"s on a half stack.it if not full locked up like 1/2 way to 3/4 just sitting still and pushing on the side as for driving it is more then a wishbone problem. as for my car when it does that i know that there is something wrong in the front end tie rods ball-joints exec.. again not real sure what you mean by swaying


,,,,thamks for the input jus lookin for insight bfore I get one
,,i know any rider is gonna have some sway but I know of someone wit a trey wit a wishbone and he cnt keep the car straght to save his life LOL! And he said it startd after the wishbone,,sounds lik it may jus be him or his car


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a 63 with 2pumps 4 batts and a blackmagic wishbone and i get on the expressway all the time with no sway and no problems. I even pass a couple of slow drivers but i driver it at stock height and not to high.


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Anybody 3 wheel with a 4 link? I dont understand how the bars dont twist out of there mounts if you lock one side up and drop the other. The only 4 link info i can find is for mini trucks or rock crawlers, no help for me there.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We've done them all 3 ways... I've done some 4 links, that are super Bad-ass, and we've been the ones who brought the wishbone to the public, and we redefind the Y-bone. 

The Y-bone is great for upto a 12 to 14 cylinder and is the easist to install, The wishbone picks up from there, with capibilities of 36'' of travel and some mild welding /cutting needed(_weve done all the R & D to get max out of your rear suspension geometery and eliminate guess work_) The 4 link is strickly a shop custom fabricated ordeal...


That's why the wishbone and Y-bone are sold over the counter...



The 4 link will allow the most articualtion. but wishbone is a close second which will still allow for a gaint 3 wheel...The 12'' rear cylinders in your case are kinda small to what can be installed to achieve a reater hieght on your 3 wheel


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is our fully adjustable (track/pinion) Y-bone install ,with 12'' cylinders, Our Y-bone allow for excellent clearence on both Stock/Toyota and 9'' applications

















































Wishbone non reinforced


































4 link on a newer lincoln with 18'' cylinders









































38 bomb frame, with ford 8.8 conversion and combined tri-angulated 4 link


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

have a 64 with wrapped frame on 14" Supremes. Definitely a driver! & do not hop or 3wheel a ton (wrecked a couple frames that way before. I'm a bit older now, so it's a little easier not to. ha) Looking at getting a Y=bone because I don't want to fuck up the powdercoating on my frame. With all th ehighway driving I do, will this be good? Would just like to take care of the sway you get when I raise/lower the rear end while driving.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

got thise one low life for 200


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/281912-impala-y-bone.html
This is a good one, great quality and A&W's a good dude to deal with


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Im running a wishbone and my shit sways bad and i got mine from bmh


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I would think that without a swaybar you'll always have sway. 
But regardless i cant think of a reason for which the Ybone or wishbone would make it worse.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

I get on the expressway on my 63 with 3 pumps 4 batteries, 13x7, bmh wishbon, and i dont get bad sway easily hit 70mph but my homies 63 4 pump 14batts with 14x7 get bad sway even drivin straight with also a wishbone


----------

